# الفيلم التاريخي عن مٌحمد ، اسئلة !



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 سبتمبر 2012)

بداية هو بالنسبالي فيلم تاريخي 
مش مسيء
وعن محمد ، مش عن الرسول لأنه مش رسول بالنسبالي
ودي حرية الفكر والمعتقد اللي المسلم ميعرفش اي حاجة عنها خالص !

عندي اسئلة كتير اتمنى اي مسلم يجاوبني عليها ..



1- هو انا لما اعمل فيلم عن حياة شخص ، واربطه بنتائج تعاليمه لاتباعه ابأة بسيء له ؟
2- هو انا لما اجيب تفجيرات 11 سبتمبر و شيخ بيطلع سيف ف الجامع ، ابأة بسيء !؟ بسيء لمين !؟؟؟؟ هو مش دة حصل ؟. وعملو فضيلة الشيخ الكريم اسامة بن لادن ؟

3- الاخ المسلم ، حسيت شوية باللي بنحسو احنا ، لما بنسمع فضيلة الشيخ وجدي غنيم وهو بيقول علينا ش***** و انجاس ؟! او وكتابك بيقول عليا كفروا من قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثة ؟

4- الاخ المسلم ، وسؤال مهم ، هو مش دي سيرة " محمد " أصلا؟ ، هما مش بيقولو كل اناء ينضح بما فيه ؟ 
يعني قولي كدة لو انت حبيت تعمل فيلم عن البابا شنودة ، هيطلع مسيء ولا لا !؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا
عارف لية ؟
عشان الراجل سيرته حلوة
لا قتل ف غزوات ، ولا خد غنايم ، ولا اتجوز تسعين واحدة ، ولا فاخد بنت لسة مبلغتش ولا اي حاجة م الكلام دة !
ولا اتباعه بيفجروا برج ولا بيعملوا عمليات بتدمر البشر

5- الأخ المسلم ، قولي اية ذنب السفير الأمريكي اللي اتقتل ؟
40 واحد عملوا فيلم ، ماله السفير بالموضوع ؟
مالها امريكا كلها بالموضوع ؟
بتسبوا 225 مليون امريكي عشان 40 واحد ؟

ــ

ياريت حد مسلم يجاوب ويتناقش معايا يمكن افهم !


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 سبتمبر 2012)

رغم انى اتفق معك تماما ولكن علينا ان نتعامل مع المسلمين بالحكمة لان الظروف لا تسمح لنا ان نقول الحقائق لان الزمن زمنهم والرب يسلم كل المسيحين من شرورهم


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


حبيب يسوع قال:



رغم انى اتفق معك تماما ولكن علينا ان نتعامل مع المسلمين بالحكمة لان الظروف لا تسمح لنا ان نقول الحقائق لان الزمن زمنهم والرب يسلم كل المسيحين من شرورهم

أنقر للتوسيع...


لازم الحقيقة تتقال ، يمكن واحد منهم عينه تتفتح وتتشال الغشاوة من قلبه ويفهم*


----------



## maged18 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع في كلمتين ان الاسلام متناقض بمعني ان فيه ايات تحث على القتل وفي نفس الوقت تحرم القتل واحد مثلا يقول لا الايات التي تحث على القتل في مواقف معينة مثلا في الحروب او في الجهاد في سبيل الله بمعني ان كل الاشياء محرمة ومحللة في نفس الوقت باتبع حجج تبين ان المحلل هذا ليس حرام لكن في المسيحية كل شي واضح ربنا قال لا تزني وقال ايضا كل واحد يشتهي امراة قد زنا بها يعني مثلا كان ممكن يقول لو اشتهيت امراة توب او استغفر لكن الخطية واضحة وصريحة وليس بها شى متناقض 
فالمسلمين لما يغضبوا لشي يسى لهم من حقهم ولكن ليس منن حقهم اهانة الغير لان الشى المقدم من الغير هو حقيقي وليس افتراء هل محمد تزوج عائشة وهي في سن صغيرة نعم هذه حقيقة هل تجاوز حدود معاملة عائشة كطفلة نعم فهذا لا تغضبوا كثيرا يا ايها المسلمون لان دينكم يوجد به بعض الاشياء متناقضة فغيروا دين الاسلام فيكون دين الاسلام بدون دم ولا غزوات ولا حروب ولا سيوف ولا جهاد في سبيل الله ولا مجاهدين يقتلوا انفسهم واشخاص لا ذنب لهم كل ذنبهم انهم غير مسليمن او ليس على طريقة المجاهدين ولا يكون فيه عداء لمسيحين او ليهود فكلنا بشر على حد سواء ولا يكون فيه التراشق بالفاظ تخدش الحياء من شيوخكم لناس كل ذنبهم انهم غير مسلمين كما حدث لما تنيح البابا شنودة وجدي غنيم قال عنه انه مات رئيس الكافرة الفاجر ابن الفاجرة اهذا يصح يا مسلمين البابا شنودة هو الذي منع المسيحين من زيارة اقدس مكان بالعالم وهي اورشليم واما شيخ الازهر زار الجامع في القدس قبل ما تقولوا ان المسيحين هم كافرة وسترون ما يفعلوا المسلمون بكم ابدأو بانفسكم انتم فانتم المبتدؤن بارتكاب الخطأ بمعني لو كل شيخ قل ادابه على المسيحين يقوم الازهر بمعاقبة هذا الشيخ بانه ينزل تحذير في كل مكان وفي كل البلدان العربية والاجنبية بالتعامل مع هذا الشيخ ويكون منبوذا في الدول العربية الاسلامية والاجنبية واذا اعلان عن اسفه الشديد واعتذر فيحق للازهر ان يعفو عنه مثلا تمنع الخلافة الاسلامية طالما يوجد طائفة اخري من نفس جنس البلد فلا توجد اي خلافة اسلامية ويكون نصيب المسلم زي نصيب المسيحي والعكس بذلك لا تحدث اي هجوم ضدكم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لازم الحقيقة تتقال ، يمكن واحد منهم عينه تتفتح وتتشال الغشاوة من قلبه ويفهم*


 mosh lama tetshal men 3ala 2albak enta el2awel!!
2albak eswed men na7yethom..w kol rdodak 3la mawdo3 el film da tosbet en enta elly fi ghashawa 3ala 2albak


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




 mosh lama tetshal men 3ala 2albak enta el2awel!!
2albak eswed men na7yethom..w kol rdodak 3la mawdo3 el film da tosbet en enta elly fi ghashawa 3ala 2albak

أنقر للتوسيع...


امين يارب تتشال من قلبي ...


بس مجاوبتنيش ع اسئلتي ؟!

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *امين يارب تتشال من قلبي ...*
> 
> 
> *بس مجاوبتنيش ع اسئلتي ؟!*


 enta taleb moslim yrod!!!!!!!!
ana radi gheh t3li9 3ala magmo3a men rdodak 3an mawdo3 el film da...bassss


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> enta taleb moslim yrod!!!!!!!!
> ana radi gheh t3li9 3ala magmo3a men rdodak 3an mawdo3 el film da...bassss



كونك شايفة كلامي غلط ،يبأة متفقة مع وجهة النظر التانية ، وكمان شوفتلك رد بتقولي الفيلم غير مقبول
وطالما كدة ، فجاوبيني ع اسئلتي ، بما ان مسلمين المنتدى جميعا ممتنعين عن الرد !

ــ

مش هي دي سيرة الرسول ؟ وسيرة اتباعو ؟ ولا الناس دي ألفت كلام من عندها ؟

للأسف مهما لفينا ودورنا ، هو دة الشخص اللي فاخد بنت 9 سنين 
Sorry :S


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2012)

5- الأخ المسلم ، قولي اية ذنب السفير الأمريكي اللي اتقتل ؟
40 واحد عملوا فيلم ، ماله السفير بالموضوع ؟
مالها امريكا كلها بالموضوع ؟
بتسبوا 225 مليون امريكي عشان 40 واحد ؟

ــ

ياريت حد مسلم يجاوب ويتناقش معايا يمكن افهم ![/QUOTE]
zay ma fi mese7yin estankaro el film da akid msh kol elnas elmoslema mwaf2a 3a ma9tal el safer
ya3ni mosh n3amem  abadan...
magmo3a mosh tmasel 3alam moslem kamel


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:



5- الأخ المسلم ، قولي اية ذنب السفير الأمريكي اللي اتقتل ؟
40 واحد عملوا فيلم ، ماله السفير بالموضوع ؟
مالها امريكا كلها بالموضوع ؟
بتسبوا 225 مليون امريكي عشان 40 واحد ؟

ــ

ياريت حد مسلم يجاوب ويتناقش معايا يمكن افهم !

أنقر للتوسيع...


zay ma fi mese7yin estankaro el film da akid msh kol elnas elmoslema mwaf2a 3a ma9tal el safer
ya3ni mosh n3amem  abadan...
magmo3a mosh tmasel 3alam moslem kamel[/QUOTE]


ياريت يكون عند المسلمين نفس منطقك المحترم دة* *
وميعمموش على الشعب الامريكي بالكامل !

ولو اني برضو لسة بقول :
الناس دي قالت حقايق عن محمد ؟ ولا ألفوا حاجة من عندهم !

للأسف المسلم يفتقد الحجة والبرهان
وردوده الارهابية بالقتل والحرق اكبر دليل على دة 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*





أسوة بالرسول الكريم :S
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> كونك شايفة كلامي غلط ،يبأة متفقة مع وجهة النظر التانية ، وكمان شوفتلك رد بتقولي الفيلم غير مقبول
> وطالما كدة ، فجاوبيني ع اسئلتي ، بما ان مسلمين المنتدى جميعا ممتنعين عن الرد !
> 
> ــwalahy lw mosh rado fa a7san..3ashan akid elnas met3asaba w mosh na2sa 7ewarat mostafaza
> ...


 fi nas 2alefet ka rad film  3an el masi7...w gabet men ghowa el ketab ilkalam hal da m3nato enohom sa7 zay ma fehmo!!!!
ana kol rdodi ba2sod menah e7teram eltani mosh nzawed b kalam ....


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




ــwalahy lw mosh rado fa a7san..3ashan akid elnas met3asaba w mosh na2sa 7ewarat mostafaza
el wa7ed y2ol kilma thadi ya yeskot!!!!
ana radi kan 3an elmashahid elly fi elfilm mosh etkalemt 3an madmon el film...

أنقر للتوسيع...



اهدي مين واستفزاز مين ؟* *
هو لية المسلم مُستفز من الموضوع اصلا ؟

فضيلة الشيخ اسامة بن لاندن راح فجر برج امريكي اسوة برسوله !
جه واحد عمل فيلم قال فيه كدة ، وانه ارهابي 
المسلم زعلان لية ؟




lo siento_mucho قال:




ــfi nas 2alefet ka rad film  3an el masi7...w gabet men ghowa el ketab ilkalam hal da m3nato enohom sa7 zay ma fehmo!!!!
ana kol rdodi ba2sod menah e7teram eltani mosh nzawed b kalam

أنقر للتوسيع...



لو هرد عليهم مش هحرق عربيات شرطة* *
ولا هقتل سفيرهم في بلدي
ولا هقطع كتابهم في وسط الشارع ! زي فضيلة الشيخ اللي قطع الانجيل

هرد زي الناس وبهدوء ورزانة
لأني معنديش حاجة تعصبني

بيقولك صوتك العالي دليل على ضعف موقفك !


لو مش دي سيرة الرسول الكريم
كان ببساطة الشيوخ طلعوا قالوا ، الفيلم كله كدب وافتراءات 

انما للأسف
مهما لفينا ودورنا ، هو دة الشخص اللي فاخد بنت 9 سنين 
Sorry :S
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *zay ma fi mese7yin estankaro el film da akid msh kol elnas elmoslema mwaf2a 3a ma9tal el safer*
> *ya3ni mosh n3amem  abadan...*
> *magmo3a mosh tmasel 3alam moslem kamel*



 

*ياريت يكون عند المسلمين نفس منطقك المحترم دة* 
*وميعمموش على الشعب الامريكي بالكامل !*

*ولو اني برضو لسة بقول :*
*الناس دي قالت حقايق عن محمد ؟ ولا ألفوا حاجة من عندهم !*

*للأسف المسلم يفتقد الحجة والبرهان*
*وردوده الارهابية بالقتل والحرق اكبر دليل على دة *



[/QUOTE]
 mosh 2oltilak a7san 7al 3an mwdo3 el den da en elwa7ed yro7 l raben wa yes2alo fen el7a2
sebak men elbarahen..
kol taraf y2ol keda ..ma7adesh 3ando 7ogag w barahen
sawa2 moslim aw mese7i w eldonya mwala3a


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




 

ياريت يكون عند المسلمين نفس منطقك المحترم دة 
وميعمموش على الشعب الامريكي بالكامل !

ولو اني برضو لسة بقول :
الناس دي قالت حقايق عن محمد ؟ ولا ألفوا حاجة من عندهم !

للأسف المسلم يفتقد الحجة والبرهان
وردوده الارهابية بالقتل والحرق اكبر دليل على دة 





أنقر للتوسيع...


 mosh 2oltilak a7san 7al 3an mwdo3 el den da en elwa7ed yro7 l raben wa yes2alo fen el7a2
sebak men elbarahen..
kol taraf y2ol keda ..ma7adesh 3ando 7ogag w barahen
sawa2 moslim aw mese7i w eldonya mwala3a[/QUOTE]

دة رأيك ويحترم* *
انما بالنسبالي كلام مالوش اي مدلول ، لا ايماني يقبله ولا عقيدتي ،
الحجة والبرهان عند المسيحي بتكون في اثبات الوهية الهه
انما عند المسلم بتكون دفاعا عن مفاخذة عائشة قبل البلوغ !
Sorry :S
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2012)

bardo mosh kol 7ad ymasel elba9i
kol wa7ed mas2ol 3an tasarofato...
she5 7ara2 rabena hay7ra2o akid mosh haye7ra2 m3ah ba2i elnas eltanya
wa7ed shatam  howa ely shatam mosh kol elnas
fi nas m sakta w hiya msh radya b ay 7aga l2an ellah fo2 kol she2


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> * mosh 2oltilak a7san 7al 3an mwdo3 el den da en elwa7ed yro7 l raben wa yes2alo fen el7a2*
> *sebak men elbarahen..*
> *kol taraf y2ol keda ..ma7adesh 3ando 7ogag w barahen*
> *sawa2 moslim aw mese7i w eldonya mwala3a*



 
*دة رأيك ويحترم* 
*انما بالنسبالي كلام مالوش اي مدلول ، لا ايماني يقبله ولا عقيدتي ،*
*الحجة والبرهان عند المسيحي بتكون في اثبات الوهية الهه*
*انما عند المسلم بتكون دفاعا عن مفاخذة عائشة قبل البلوغ !*
*Sorry :S*



[/QUOTE]
 2ased enta rdodak tkon mostafaza
enshalah tewlaaa3


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:



bardo mosh kol 7ad ymasel elba9i
kol wa7ed mas2ol 3an tasarofato...
she5 7ara2 rabena hay7ra2o akid mosh haye7ra2 m3ah ba2i elnas eltanya
wa7ed shatam  howa ely shatam mosh kol elnas
fi nas m sakta w hiya msh radya b ay 7aga l2an ellah fo2 kol she2

أنقر للتوسيع...


اتمنى يكون المسلمين جميعا لهم نفس تفكيرك
وكانوا ينزلوا يتظاهروا ضد صناع الفيلم فقط
مش قتل وحرق وبلاوي سودة
مسلم = خراب
ياريت باة نرتاح من المفهوم دة !
كفاية تدمير ..

نورتي 

*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




 
دة رأيك ويحترم 
انما بالنسبالي كلام مالوش اي مدلول ، لا ايماني يقبله ولا عقيدتي ،
الحجة والبرهان عند المسيحي بتكون في اثبات الوهية الهه
انما عند المسلم بتكون دفاعا عن مفاخذة عائشة قبل البلوغ !
Sorry :S





أنقر للتوسيع...


 2ased enta rdodak tkon mostafaza
enshalah tewlaaa3[/QUOTE]


اشكرك منورة *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*شخص جاهل !







شايل يافطة كاتب عليها : 
الموت لكل العصير !
ـ،

هو يقصد 
Death to all Jews
يعني الموت لكل اليهود

ولكن الطباع البدوية تحكم " 
**
*


----------



## sponge bob (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يعني قولي كدة لو انت حبيت تعمل فيلم عن البابا شنودة ، هيطلع مسيء ولا لا !؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لا
> عارف لية ؟
> عشان الراجل سيرته حلوة


مهو فعلاً فيه فلم عن البابا شنودة اسمه "جرائم شنوده" أكيد حضرتك لو شفته حتقول عليه مسيء ، لكن بالنسبة لمنتجيه أكيد بيشوفوه يتكلم عن حقائق في وجهة نظرهم مثل احتجاز المسلمات في الأديرة ، ودعم زكريا بطرس ، وإثارة الفتنة في مصر و ....

أتمنى الفكرة وصلت ..

 


> 5- الأخ المسلم ، قولي اية ذنب السفير الأمريكي اللي اتقتل ؟
> 40 واحد عملوا فيلم ، ماله السفير بالموضوع ؟



ولا ليهم ذنب ، والإسلام يحرم قتلهم ، ودا رأي الإسلام بيد أحد طلاب العلم :



> ما حدث في ليبيا ليس صحيحا ، من وجهين :
> الاول : لأن السفراء وموظفي السفارات لم يباشروا "السب" بأنفسهم بل فعله ملاعين آخرين عليهم من الله ما يستحقوا
> 
> الثاني : أنهم قد ائتمنونا على أنفسهم وذويهم عندنا ، ولذا جاءت الشريعة الإسلامية بالتحذير الشديد من قتل المعاهد وهو كلّ من له عهد مع المسلمين بعقد جزية أو هدنة من حاكم أو أمان من مسلم ، إلا أن ينقض العهد فيكون حلال الدم.
> ...







> *انما عند المسلم بتكون دفاعا عن مفاخذة عائشة قبل البلوغ !*


طيب أهو أنت هنا بتكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالضبط زي اللي كذبوا عليه في الفلم !

ولو حضرتك عملت فلم وقلت الكلام دا فيه عن الرسول ، أكيد حتضايق وحزعل لأن مفيش حاجة في الإسلام اسمها مفاخذه عائشة قبل البلوغ !!

أتمنى الفكرة كمان وصلت ..


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


sponge bob قال:



مهو فعلاً فيه فلم عن البابا شنودة اسمه "جرائم شنوده" أكيد حضرتك لو شفته حتقول عليه مسيء ، لكن بالنسبة لمنتجيه أكيد بيشوفوه يتكلم عن حقائق في وجهة نظرهم مثل احتجاز المسلمات في الأديرة ، ودعم زكريا بطرس ، وإثارة الفتنة في مصر و ....

أتمنى الفكرة وصلت ..


أنقر للتوسيع...


لا موصلتش الفكرة الحقيقة
وغالبا هتعبك معايا ف رد كمان
فتنة اية في مصر؟ لما مسلم قتل شباب مسيحي ع باب كنيسة يوم عيد ؟
ولا يوم مافجروا كنيسة قديسين ؟
ولا يوم ماهدموا كنيسة صول وحرقوها ؟

البابا شنودة هو اللي عمل كدة ؟
سامحني لو انت شايف كدة
فانت مصاب بالحول الفكري .. وانصحك تهدا وتعيد التفكير



sponge bob قال:



ولا ليهم ذنب ، والإسلام يحرم قتلهم ، ودا رأي الإسلام بيد أحد طلاب العلم :


أنقر للتوسيع...



بدون اراء أخرين ، انا بكلم حضرتك وانت عندك عقل زي أحد طلاب العلم
جملتك دي ممتازة ، بس أشك في ان الاسلام يحرم قتلهم 
لأني مش هاخد الكلام منك ، هاخدة من شيوخك الاباطرة العظام اللي قالوا اي قتل لأمريكي حلال !





sponge bob قال:



طيب أهو أنت هنا بتكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالضبط زي اللي كذبوا عليه في الفلم !

ولو حضرتك عملت فلم وقلت الكلام دا فيه عن الرسول ، أكيد حتضايق وحزعل لأن مفيش حاجة في الإسلام اسمها مفاخذه عائشة قبل البلوغ !!

أتمنى الفكرة كمان وصلت ..


أنقر للتوسيع...


لا موصلتش برضو* *
مفاخذة عائشة في عمر 9 سنوات شيء اتناقشنا فيه هنا ف المنتدى لما خلصنا الكلام
وكان رد المسلمين انها بلغت ، مش مبلغتش !

خلاص هي كانت بلغت 
كدة انت حسيت اني مش بكذب ؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*حد ينزل الفيلم ..... وبعد كده نتكلم أن كان الفيلم موضوعى أم مجرد مجموعة سفالات*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2012)

ما هى دى المشكله ان 90 % من الناس الى بتتكلم و الى رايحا تتظاهر و نازلا تهدد و رايحا تموت ناس عزل -- مشفوش الفلم اصلا!!
 ذى كدا المزيعه الى طلعت تقول المسيحيين بيموتو الجيش الحقو الجيش -- ده على اساس ان  المسيحيين هما الى معاهم اسلحه و الجيش هو الى اعزل!!!!!
  الناس بتتشحن منغير حتى ما تتحقق من الامر--


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

محمد حبيب ربه قال:


> الفيلم اتمسح بأستيكة من على اليو تيوب حابب تتفرج عليه ابحس على نسخة مع اصدقاءك اكيد هتلاقى نسخة واتفرج برحتك رسولي اعظم من ان ارد
> 
> الناس اللى بتقول لازم ندافع عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ....الرسول مش فى موقف إتهام عشان ندافع عنه ...الرسول أعلى وأسمى من إننا نرد على الكلاب ....
> فماذا يضر السحاب من نبح الكـــلاب ؟؟؟!!!!!
> ...



*انظر يا محمد .... كلامك غير مهذب .... ونحن نضع الغير مهذبين خارج المنتدى ... فاحترس واحترم المكان الذى استضافك ..... فاهم ؟؟؟

حد ينزل الفيلم يا شباب ....*


----------



## red333 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> بداية هو بالنسبالي فيلم تاريخي
> !


* جميل انت بالكلمة دى حسمت المسالة*
*تاريخى*
*ولان التاريخ  يكتب من وجهة نظر كاتبه*
*فمن حق المسلم ان يعترض على وجهة نظر   يراها خاطئة*
*والاعتراض هنا ليس تطرف*
*لان المسلم ايضا هو من اعترض ورد على المذيع الاسرائيلى * 
*فى الوقت الذى لم يستطيع اباء الكنائس ان يفعلوا شيا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اكيد طبعا من حقه يعترض لإن ده دينه-- بس المهم يعترض إذاى--؟؟
 هل الى بيحصل ده  من تهديد و قتل و حرق كتاب  مقدس و تعميم   هو طريقه الاعتراض؟؟

 و عارفا طبعا ان فى كثير جدا من المسلمين مش موفقين على الى بيحصل-- علشان كدا مش بحب اعمم----
 ربنا يحلها  و يهدى النفوس


----------



## red333 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اكيد طبعا من حقه يعترض لإن ده دينه-- بس المهم يعترض إذاى--؟؟
> هل الى بيحصل ده من تهديد و قتل و حرق كتاب مقدس و تعميم هو طريقه الاعتراض؟؟
> 
> و عارفا طبعا ان فى كثير جدا من المسلمين مش موفقين على الى بيحصل-- علشان كدا مش بحب اعمم----
> ربنا يحلها و يهدى النفوس


 
* كل ال بيحصل  ده  واضح انه متزامن ومرتب*
*اشكال بعض ال بيتظاهروا اساسا  لا تدل على اى اهتمام دينى*
*انا كل كلامى على موقف المسلم من الفيلم*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


red333 قال:



 جميل انت بالكلمة دى حسمت المسالة
تاريخى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


red333 قال:


> *
> ولان التاريخ  يكتب من وجهة نظر كاتبه
> فمن حق المسلم ان يعترض على وجهة نظر   يراها خاطئة
> والاعتراض هنا ليس تطرف**
> ...


*

انت ايضا مصاب بالحول الفكري ! ، وانصحك تهدا وتعيد التفكير* *

الاعتراض بالقتل مش تطرف ؟ 
غريب امرك !

*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزء من الفيلم

[YOUTUBE]lnM_NuW0r9M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## red333 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> انت ايضا مصاب بالحول الفكري ! ، وانصحك تهدا وتعيد التفكير
> 
> ...


*
الحول الفكرى هو ان لا تقرا باقى المشاركات
ودى المشاركة التالية
كل ال بيحصل ده واضح انه متزامن ومرتب
اشكال بعض ال بيتظاهروا اساسا لا تدل على اى اهتمام دينى
انا كل كلامى على موقف المسلم من الفيلم*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


red333 قال:



الحول الفكرى هو ان لا تقرا باقى المشاركات
ودى المشاركة التالية

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


red333 قال:


> *
> كل ال بيحصل ده واضح انه متزامن ومرتب
> اشكال بعض ال بيتظاهروا اساسا لا تدل على اى اهتمام دينى
> انا كل كلامى على موقف المسلم من الفيلم*


*

تخيل لو كنت رديت عليك قبل ماتكتب المشاركة التالية ، كان هيبأة اية ردك ؟* *

بعيدا عن المنطق لأنك متعرفوش

اشكال اللي بيتظاهروا مش مسلمين ؟ والموضوع مترتب ؟
:new6:

ويبقى المسلم يردد :
المؤامرة ...
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*انت كنت مؤيد للفلم قبل ما تشوفه لما كنا نناقشه في قسم الاخبار من كم يوم 
دليل ان قلبك اسود وحاقد وتنعم لكل شيئ يسيئ لغيرك لكن لما يتعلق
فيك تنفجر ماسورة العواطف والاظطهاد.. تبغي اجوبه على اسئلتك؟
لا طبعا لموجود في الفلم مش نبينا واخلاقه مضمون فلم 
هو اخلاق منتجيه وكتابه ومخرجيه هم يعرضون علينا قصة 
حياتهم المعفنه هذا كل ما في الامر.. 
بالنسبه لسفير الامريكي في ليبيا اولا ليبيا كانت مشغوله 
 بلد طالع من ثوره مسلحه مافي امن وتأميناات طبيعي 
ان مجموعه همجيه ترتكب جرائم قتل فيها ماهو الهمجي الامريكي
 لازم يحط في باله ان في همجين غيره ويمكن يتضرر ابرياء بسبب افعاله 
 في
 مثل هذه الوقفات يختلط فيها الصالح وطالح ماتدري من 
هو المجنون من العاقل وعن نوايا البشر.. السفير بريئ
 راح ضحيه لاطراف همجيه من هم ومن المتظاهرين 
في سفارة ليبيا نصرة الرسول ما تكون في قتل الناس
 الرسول كان الكفار يؤذونهم ويدعو لهم ويؤذيه اليهود ويزورهم
لكن واضح فواتير امريكا كثرت وانفجرو فيها.. شي اخرلا تظن 
ان مقتل السفير حيعمل لنا عقده نفسيه احنا متعقدين وخالصين 
من كثر قتلانا بسبب امريكا ياماقتلو ابرياء لنا ونحن ساكتين ونبلع التبن 
بحجج ان مش كلهم والبعض منهم بحجج ان مش شعب الامريكي
 انما حكومتهم بحجج كثيره بلعنا لهم كثيرا غصبا عننا وبرضانا احيانا 
خلاص جاء دورهم يبلعون افعال الهمجي للي قتل القتل السفير البريئ .. 
وعلى امريكا ان تمسك مجانينهم عننا لانها تعرف ان عندنا الاجن من مجانيهم .
. كل طرف يمسك مجانيهم والا الاحداث راح تكرر كثيرا... *


----------



## چاكس (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *شخص جاهل !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه :new6: .. جامدة جدا*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			هو يقصد 
Death to all Jews
يعني الموت لكل اليهود

ولكن الطباع البدوية تحكم ":
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من قال اللي يحمل ذي اليافطه بدوي؟
البدويين مسببين لك ازمه لدرجه كل مسلم اصبح بدوي
درجه كل من يغلط بدوي؟ ليتك عندك نصف اطباع البداوه
ياللي ما ادري وايش هو *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> من قال اللي يحمل ذي اليافطه بدوي؟
> البدويين مسببين لك ازمه لدرجه كل مسلم اصبح بدوي
> ...




*يقصد بالبدوي انه يتميز بصفة الجهل! وكان هذا صحيحاً في السابق، اما من ناحية الاطباع، فهم أهل الكرم والنخوة! لا شك في ذلك....بس نادر منهم من يقرأ او يحب الاطلاع او يحب التخصص كما لاهل الحضر! 

لا توكفيله عالوحدة...خليه يعبر...:Love_Mailbox: 
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*البدوي يتميز بالجهل؟ صحيح بدليل ان الحضر كانو ياخذون عيالهم للبدو عشان يعلمونهم  البدوي يعلم الف متعلم ولو القراءه تزيل الجهل لزالتها من ناس كثيره *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *البدوي يتميز بالجهل؟ صحيح بدليل ان الحضر كانو ياخذون عيالهم للبدو عشان يعلمونهم  البدوي يعلم الف متعلم ولو القراءه تزيل الجهل لزالتها من ناس كثيره *




*في اي بلد تتحدثين حتى نكون دقيقين؟! 

انا اتحدث عن العراق، 90 بالمائة من اهل البداوة لا يعرفون القراءة ولا الكتابة، اذا كانت نسبة الجهل مرتفعة في المدن نفسها، فكيف تريدين البدوي الفقير ان يحصل على تعليم؟
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو في احد عايش بدون تعليم وعايش في صحراء؟ الاسلوب هذا منقرض من عندنا ما عندنا قبائل بدويه تعيش في فقر والحكومه تتفرج عليهم
كل ناس تتعلم حتى في مناطق نائيه فيها مدارس انا اتكلم زمان كانو الحضر يطرشون عيالهم للبدو يتعلمون اللغه والفروسيه مو القراءه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> جزء من الفيلم
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lnM_NuW0r9M[/YOUTUBE]​



*شكرا يا كيرلس ... واضح انه فيلم تافه من اناس غير دارسة ... لكن ما الغرض منه ... هل لو رأى المسلم هذا الفيلم سيتراجع عن إسلامه ..؟؟ بالعكس ... سيغضب وسيتخذ موقف ضد المسيحية والمسيحيين .... ومن المستفيد من ذلك ... بنى اسرائيل ولن اقول اليهود ..... انتاج الفيلم يستهدف اشعال صراح اسلامى مسيحى ... اى هدف سياسي ... وليس له هدف دينى ... وللاسف ابتلع المسلمون الطعم وحققوا هدف منتجى الفيلم ......
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

red333 قال:


> * جميل انت بالكلمة دى حسمت المسالة*
> *تاريخى*
> *ولان التاريخ  يكتب من وجهة نظر كاتبه*
> *فمن حق المسلم ان يعترض على وجهة نظر   يراها خاطئة*
> ...



*اولا: عذراء وليس عزراء.
ثانيا: المسيح والعذراء لا يمس كرامتهما شيء، خاصة ان كان مذيعا "اسرائيليا".
ثالثا: نحن نثق في ديننا ومسيحنا، والاستهزاء والاهانات والشتائم لا تثير لدينا إلا الشفقة، وأحيانا الضحكة على هبل البعض.
رابعا: المسيحيون غيرتهم على دينهم تظهر في الردود الحضارية إلا ما شذ، على الكتاب بكتاب، وعلى الفيديو بفيديو، وعلى الكلمة بكلمة، وليس مثل ردود البعض من إحراق الأعلام والمباني والسفارات والتهديدات الخ الخ الخ.*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


صوت صارخ قال:





شكرا يا كيرلس ... واضح انه فيلم تافه من اناس غير دارسة ... لكن ما الغرض منه ... هل لو رأى المسلم هذا الفيلم سيتراجع عن إسلامه ..؟؟ بالعكس ... سيغضب وسيتخذ موقف ضد المسيحية والمسيحيين .... ومن المستفيد من ذلك ... بنى اسرائيل ولن اقول اليهود ..... انتاج الفيلم يستهدف اشعال صراح اسلامى مسيحى ... اى هدف سياسي ... وليس له هدف دينى ... وللاسف ابتلع المسلمون الطعم وحققوا هدف منتجى الفيلم ......


أنقر للتوسيع...


بعيدا عن اغراضه السياسية اللي فعلا المسلمين شربوا طعمها ،،، 
الجزء دة في حاجة متألفة او غلط ؟
بيتكلم عن الغزوات والغنائم والسبايا ، ودة اللي كان بيحصل !

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> بعيدا عن اغراضه السياسية اللي فعلا المسلمين شربوا طعمها ،،،
> الجزء دة في حاجة متألفة او غلط ؟
> ...



*هناك روايات فى التراث الإسلامى قام المسلمون الأوائل بتأليفها لتأليه محمد .... وفعلوا هذا بفكر ضحل .... مثل رواية الحمار يعفور .....
ثم أننا عندما ننتقد عقيدة .... يجب نقدها بموضوعية وبأسلوب لا يثير مؤمنيها ...*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


صوت صارخ قال:





هناك روايات فى التراث الإسلامى قام المسلمون الأوائل بتأليفها لتأليه محمد .... وفعلوا هذا بفكر ضحل .... مثل رواية الحمار يعفور .....
ثم أننا عندما ننتقد عقيدة .... يجب نقدها بموضوعية وبأسلوب لا يثير مؤمنيها ...

أنقر للتوسيع...


المنطقية يا ابويا متنفعش مع المسلم اطلاقا ! ، وانت ليك باع طويل في حوارات اسلامية ويمكن تتفق معايا !* *

اكبر دليل على دة
ان منتج الفيلم بيقول ف فيلمه ان المسلم ارهابي 
راح المسلم عشان يثبتلوا العكس ويدافع عن نفسه ، قتل السفير !
فأثبت صحة الرسالة مضمون الفيلم !
تفكير وتصرفات معدومة منها المنطقية تماماً 

هو بس كل موضوع بسأل
لما الفيلم مضمونه صح ، المسلم معترض لية ؟
على طريقة عرض الفيلم ودبلجته ؟
طيب ماهو للأسف دة اللي كان بيحصل ؟

تفتكر كان محمد بيقول للمسلمين ف الغزوات ، رفقا بالكافرين ، واقتلوهم بشويش وبراحة ؟
لو روحنا للواقع وتخيلنا ، يبأة هنوصل لدبلجة الفيلم وطريقة عرضه

اقتلوا الكفار
خدوا غنايم وسبايا
نساء حلال
و 
و
و
و

.... !
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> المنطقية يا ابويا متنفعش مع المسلم اطلاقا ! ، وانت ليك باع طويل في حوارات اسلامية ويمكن تتفق معايا !* *
> 
> ...



*الجزء الذى رأيته استفزازى ..... وسؤالى: هل هذا الفيلم سيجعل المسلم يترك الإسلام ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


صوت صارخ قال:





الجزء الذى رأيته استفزازى ..... وسؤالى: هل هذا الفيلم سيجعل المسلم يترك الإسلام ؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


انهي مسلم ؟* *
اللي مصدق انه لا سؤال فيما يبدو له يعثره ؟
لا طبعا

المسلم اللي يفكر بموضوعية ويقول فعلا دة اللي بيحصل مع اختلاف اسلوب التعبير
ممكن يترك !
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 سبتمبر 2012)

اعتقد ان طريقه الاستفزاز دى من اكثر الطرق الى بتغلق العقل اصلا-- لان المشاعر بتتحقن-- و اى شخص  افعاله لما بيكون ثائر بتبقا غلط--  لان فعله  مدفوعا من مشاعره و ليس مدفوعا من عقله و تفكيره--
 هذا اكثر خطاء فى إعتقادى!!


----------



## apostle.paul (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*الغريبة ان المسلمين عارفين ان الفيلم كل احداثه متاخدة من كتب اسلامية 

وبيشتموا اللى عملوا الفيلم علشان اعتمدوا على الكتب الاسلامية

وقمة المسخرة انهم تلاقيهم بيردوا على الفيلم انها بيكدبوا شخص مسلم ومؤرخ اسمه الواقدى علشان روى احاديث و مواقف عن محمد اخرجته لنا فى شكل انه " زعيم عصابة وقتال قتلة "

فليس الذنب فمن صنعوا الفيلم فهكذا قالت كتب الاحاديث والسير ولا دخل لصناع فيلم بمتناقضاتهم العبيطة 

فان كان كتبكم قدمت شخصية بهذة الصورة فلماذا تثورون اذن حينما جسد ما كتبته كتب التراث الاسلامى فى شكل فيلم - وان يبدو انه هزلى -

مش احنا اللى قولنا ان محمد راح خد طفلة من مرجيحة عندها 6 سنين اتجوزها 
والى الان بسبب هذا الموقف سنة وشيعة يجوزون زواج الاطفال القصر وبنص القران " اللائى لم يحضن " 


مش احنا اللى قولنا ان محمد شق ام قرفة دا رواية عن الواقدى اللى انتوا كذبتوه وغيركم وثقوه فليس لنا شان بتفاهتكم 

مش احنا اللى قولنا ان محمد كان بيسبى النساء ويبيع الاطفال يشترى بيهم سلاح واتجوز صفية يوم قتل جوزها واخوها وابوها

ولا احنا اللى قولنا ان هوى زينت بنت جحش نزل على قلب محمد وقال سبحانه مغير القلوب وانزل نص قرانى ليزوجه بها ويطلقها ابنه بالتبنى

وليس من الفقه المسيحى ان كل من تلوط بعبده لا حد عليه

وليس من عندنا من قال ان الفقه الاسلامى يبيح شراء الجوارى ونكاحهم بلا عقد ولا ولى 

وليس نحن من قولنا ان القران اساطير الاولين راجعوا القران ذاته

وليس نحن من قولنا ان محمد اقام بغزوات دموية وتحالف مع الصعالكة ليفرض سيطرته على العرب 

وحاجات كتيييييييييييييير كلها من كتب التراث 

فان كانت كتب التراث تسئ لمحمد فما دخلنا احنا متروحوا ترموها فى الزبالة الاول 

ثوروا على كتبكم قبل متثوروا على الناس
*


----------



## حبة خردل (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*دايماً بضحك لما الناس دي تتكلم* :36_1_21:


----------



## red333 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*  نظرة المسلم للهبل ال فى الفيلم هى نظرة سخرية*
*وال فرحان بالهبل ال فيه  مع حالوا بقى يعيش  حياتوا*


     [YOUTUBE]PvWV37VxNbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samir poet (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*الى جميع  الاخوة*
*سؤمسلمين اومسييحين*
*اقول لك المسيح يسوع ربنا*
*لايترك نفسةبلا شاهد*
*اظن واضحت كلامى*
*لى تسجيل عودتة استاذى كيرلس*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حد ينزل الفيلم ..... وبعد كده نتكلم أن كان الفيلم موضوعى أم مجرد مجموعة سفالات*


[YOUTUBE]Tvt0u19QfNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


apostle.paul قال:



الغريبة ان المسلمين عارفين ان الفيلم كل احداثه متاخدة من كتب اسلامية 

وبيشتموا اللى عملوا الفيلم علشان اعتمدوا على الكتب الاسلامية

وقمة المسخرة انهم تلاقيهم بيردوا على الفيلم انها بيكدبوا شخص مسلم ومؤرخ اسمه الواقدى علشان روى احاديث و مواقف عن محمد اخرجته لنا فى شكل انه " زعيم عصابة وقتال قتلة "

فليس الذنب فمن صنعوا الفيلم فهكذا قالت كتب الاحاديث والسير ولا دخل لصناع فيلم بمتناقضاتهم العبيطة 

فان كان كتبكم قدمت شخصية بهذة الصورة فلماذا تثورون اذن حينما جسد ما كتبته كتب التراث الاسلامى فى شكل فيلم - وان يبدو انه هزلى -

مش احنا اللى قولنا ان محمد راح خد طفلة من مرجيحة عندها 6 سنين اتجوزها 
والى الان بسبب هذا الموقف سنة وشيعة يجوزون زواج الاطفال القصر وبنص القران " اللائى لم يحضن " 


مش احنا اللى قولنا ان محمد شق ام قرفة دا رواية عن الواقدى اللى انتوا كذبتوه وغيركم وثقوه فليس لنا شان بتفاهتكم 

مش احنا اللى قولنا ان محمد كان بيسبى النساء ويبيع الاطفال يشترى بيهم سلاح واتجوز صفية يوم قتل جوزها واخوها وابوها

ولا احنا اللى قولنا ان هوى زينت بنت جحش نزل على قلب محمد وقال سبحانه مغير القلوب وانزل نص قرانى ليزوجه بها ويطلقها ابنه بالتبنى

وليس من الفقه المسيحى ان كل من تلوط بعبده لا حد عليه

وليس من عندنا من قال ان الفقه الاسلامى يبيح شراء الجوارى ونكاحهم بلا عقد ولا ولى 

وليس نحن من قولنا ان القران اساطير الاولين راجعوا القران ذاته

وليس نحن من قولنا ان محمد اقام بغزوات دموية وتحالف مع الصعالكة ليفرض سيطرته على العرب 

وحاجات كتيييييييييييييير كلها من كتب التراث 

فان كانت كتب التراث تسئ لمحمد فما دخلنا احنا متروحوا ترموها فى الزبالة الاول 

ثوروا على كتبكم قبل متثوروا على الناس


أنقر للتوسيع...



رد رائع وشامل * *
يمكن شمل كل حاجة كنت عايز اقولها توضح وجحة نظري

انا مش عارف بصراحة انت ازاي كنت مسلم !؟
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


red333 قال:



  نظرة المسلم للهبل ال فى الفيلم هى نظرة سخرية
وال فرحان بالهبل ال فيه  مع حالوا بقى يعيش  حياتوا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


red333 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PvWV37VxNbs[/YOUTUBE]*


 *


هبل ؟* *
الزواج من عائشة مصدر نصف الدين ، و غزوات الرسول هبل ؟

حضرتك متأكد ان 90% من دينك هبل ؟
اعتقدت انك كفرت ولازم حالا تنطق الشهادتين ، والا هيتم تنفيذ حد الردة فيك وقتلك !
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*






خير امة اخرجت للناس !
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2012)

red333 قال:


> *  نظرة المسلم للهبل ال فى الفيلم هى نظرة سخرية*
> *وال فرحان بالهبل ال فيه  مع حالوا بقى يعيش  حياتوا*
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PvWV37VxNbs[/YOUTUBE]


يا ريد إنت من كل عقلك مقتنع بهذا الفيديو  !!! 
الإسناد إلى أربع حمير والحمار بيقول حدثني أبي عن جدي !!! 
ده بجد إللي سمعته والشيخ ده بيتكلم من كل عقله ولا عامل فيها كاميرا خفية ! 
مصيبة وكارثة أن نصدق هذا المستوى من الكلام ...  
قال الإسناد أربع حمير !!!!!!
إنت جايب فيديو وكاتب فوقه بأنه يرد على الهبل وواثق من كده ! 
يعني  عشان نبطل هبل نصدق حمير !! 
يا جماعة i don't want to live on this planet anymore


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*شباب المغرب يعترض على الفيلم 






مليار تحية !
شباب متحضر
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*مجموعة من الليبيين يعترضون على مقتل السفير في بلدهم من الهمج المسلمين
ويعتذرون لأمريكا







مليار تحية !
ناس متحضرة
*


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2012)

لمن يريد الاطلاع على تعليقات الغرب على رد فعل المسلمين :
http://news.yahoo.com/us-braces-more-violence-anti-muslim-film-210325903.html


----------



## apostle.paul (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد فعل الغرب على همجية المسلمين مسخرة من الاخر خلونا احنا والحيوانات فى مرتبة واحدة

فضحونا وعرونا منهم لله  
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Critic قال:



لمن يريد الاطلاع على تعليقات الغرب على رد فعل المسلمين :
http://news.yahoo.com/us-braces-more-violence-anti-muslim-film-210325903.html

أنقر للتوسيع...



للأسف يوضع مسيحي العرب مع المسلمين في نفس الدفة !* *

عار !
عار علينا !
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 سبتمبر 2012)

> *للأسف يوضع مسيحي العرب مع المسلمين في نفس الدفة !*


*مهو دا للاسف الاوربيين بينظروا لينا على اننا عرب وخلاص

تفهمهم مهما تفهمهم ان المسيحين ملهمش دعوة بالكلام دا خلاص هو خد فكرة ان دا فكر العرب*


----------



## red333 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا ريد إنت من كل عقلك مقتنع بهذا الفيديو !!!
> الإسناد إلى أربع حمير والحمار بيقول حدثني أبي عن جدي !!!
> ده بجد إللي سمعته والشيخ ده بيتكلم من كل عقله ولا عامل فيها كاميرا خفية !
> مصيبة وكارثة أن نصدق هذا المستوى من الكلام ...
> ...


 
*هههههههههه*
*قصدك ان القصة مش مقتعة *
*عرفتى انه هبل فى هبل*
*طيب فرحانين بايييه *
*عقليات فى منتهى التناقض*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2012)

red333 قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *قصدك ان القصة مش مفتعة *
> * عرفتى انه  هبل فى هبل*
> *طيب فرحانين بايييه *
> *عقليات فى منتهى التناقض*


صدقني مش فرحانين بحاجة 
أخر همنا وحياتك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Rosetta قال:




صدقني مش فرحانين بحاجة 
أخر همنا وحياتك

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا روزيتا انتي غلطانة* *
انا فرحان جداً وبوزع حاجة ساقعة قدام البيت دلوقتي :99:
*


----------



## زياد الهمامى (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> بداية هو بالنسبالي فيلم تاريخي
> مش مسيء
> وعن محمد ، مش عن الرسول لأنه مش رسول بالنسبالي
> ودي حرية الفكر والمعتقد اللي المسلم ميعرفش اي حاجة عنها خالص !
> ...



ان ن تعتبر الفلم تاريخيا انت حر  فاي شخص لم يدرس سيرة الرسول الحقيقية سيعتبر تلك الاحداث الموجودة في الفلو احداثا تاريخيا  وانت حر في معتقدك
لان كاتب سناريو الفلم تعمد وضع احداث لها اصل لكن عرضها بطريقة كاذبة

كالعراف الذي يخبرك بخبر صحيح ويتبعه بمائة كذبة

وان تعتبر محمد ليس رسول فهذا ايضا معتقدك وانت حر فيه


 - هو انا لما اعمل فيلم عن حياة شخص ، واربطه بنتائج تعاليمه لاتباعه ابأة بسيء له ؟

لما يكون الفلم يعرض الحقيقة فان الامر لايعتبر اسائة

لكن حين يكون هدف الفلم التشوية وتعمد الاستهزاء فالامر يختلف

ورسولنا لم يدعوا للارهاب والقتل  ولم يعلم اصحابه  واتباعه الا الخير ومافيه منفعة لهم ولغيرهم   

ولكن لو ان مسلما اخطا او مسلمون اخطاوا فليس معنى هذا انهم اتبعوا تعاليمه بل العكس

ولو عمل كل المسلمين بسنة نبيهم  الصحيحة لما رايت اي عمل تخريبي او ماشابه

- هو انا لما اجيب تفجيرات 11 سبتمبر و شيخ بيطلع سيف ف الجامع ، ابأة بسيء !؟ بسيء لمين !؟؟؟؟ هو مش دة حصل ؟.


انا اعتبر تفجير مكان للعزل عملا ارهابيا ولاتنطبق عليه شروط ولا اسباب القتال

وفي الامر اسائة للاسلام والمسلمين انفسهم

ورسولنا ماكان ليرضى على هكذا فعل  ولم يدعوا لمثل تلك الافعال

 - الاخ المسلم ، حسيت شوية باللي بنحسو احنا ، لما بنسمع فضيلة الشيخ وجدي غنيم وهو بيقول علينا ش***** و انجاس ؟! او وكتابك بيقول عليا كفروا من قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثة ؟

كما اننا نشعر بالغيظ حين تسبوننا او تسبونا رسولنا وانا لا اقصد الكل وانما القليل منكم  

فمن حقكم الغضب من تصرف شيخ من شيوخنا

- الاخ المسلم ، وسؤال مهم ، هو مش دي سيرة " محمد " أصلا؟ ، هما مش بيقولو كل اناء ينضح بما فيه ؟ 
يعني قولي كدة لو انت حبيت تعمل فيلم عن البابا شنودة ، هيطلع مسيء ولا لا !؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الجواب ليست تلك سيرة الرسول الصحيحة اطلاقا

وانا قرات سيرته واحاول العمل بها والحمد لله  وهو قدوتى 

ومنذ التزامى اغلب الناس يكنون لي الاحترام ويحبوننى 

بالنسبة لو انا حبيت اعمل فلم للبابا شنودة  

ساعرض شخصيته بموضوعية  فالكذب لايجوز

ساعرضه بحسب مايراه المسيحييون  فيه 

فما فائدتى ان اشوه صورته

ان شوهتها ساتهم بالكذب وربما سيقال مسلم يخشى ان يتاثر المسلمون بشخصيته ودينه

ولكن المسلم الحق كالجبل   لايؤثر فيه شيء كهذا

وانا لن اتكلم عن الامور التلى ذكرتها من غزوات وووو

لان اجاباتي لن يكون لها صدى وستكذب

انا ارجوا منك ان تقرا سيرة الرسول لتحكم على ماحدث بموضوعية قبل ان تتهمه بما لم يامر به 

ولا تحمل  رسول المسلمين ذنب اناس اساؤا فهم الدين 

ولا اضن انك تنكر ان هناك مسلمين عاقلين 

بالله قلي  اليس من علمهم الاخلاق والقيم هو نفسه من تنعتونه باقبح الصفات


- الأخ المسلم ، قولي اية ذنب السفير الأمريكي اللي اتقتل ؟

لا ذنب له وقتله جريمة




مالها امريكا كلها بالموضوع ؟
بتسبوا 225 مليون امريكي عشان 40 واحد ؟

لايحق للمسلم ان يشتم شعبا بذنب زمرة قليلة


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 سبتمبر 2012)

red333 قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *قصدك ان القصة مش مقتعة *
> *عرفتى انه هبل فى هبل*
> *طيب فرحانين بايييه *
> *عقليات فى منتهى التناقض*



*لا نحن فرحانين انه في ناس تقعد تقول انه مس الرسول بشيء يعتبر كفر، وانه بمرتبة الله، وعليه يحلل قتل الجميع. ونحن فرحانيين انه كتبكم الزاخرة بهكذا قصص لم يتم اعادة فحصها وتنقيتها وكل من هب ودب يقتبس منها ما يتماشى مع مصالحه ومبادئه. ونحن كمان فرحانيين يا عم ريد، لانكم لا في ضروفكم الطبيعية تعرفوا تردوا على الغرب، ولا في لحظات هيجانكم تعرفوا تردوا.......يعني من الاخر، السواد الاعظم من الامة يتبع ما يقاله له غيباً وتلقينناً .....والله اكبر والله الكبر والعزة لله ورسوله! *


----------



## زياد الهمامى (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الفديو الذي عرض عن الاسناد الذي فيه الحمير

الشيخ ذكره ليبرز ان القصة  مكذوبة ولاتصدق عن النبي صل الله عليه وسلم

اقرؤوا عنوان المقطع   وهو اي غقل يصدق هذا.........

عجبا والله


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 سبتمبر 2012)

كاسر خاطري يا العطر قاعد تبرر وتحلل ل كيرلس ليش؟
ده على اساس ان حيفهمك مو قلت انه كان مؤيد للفلم قبل لاينزل؟
ولا يهمك كل هذه الاستفزازات بتنزل حسره على قلب الخبيث
نيكولا المصري اللي هدد اليوم ان راح يكمله لو هو ابن امه 
هو والمخرج لما اختبو خلف نك نيمات هذا  وهم عايشين في
امريكا اخس على رجالة اخر زمن وش ذي الخيبه يا اخي
ارهابينا ارجل منهم الواحد يسدح اسمه الثلاثي ويلا الحقوني يا قاتل يا مقتول 
قلت لك راح تنزل حسره عليهم بسبب حركاتهم اليوم كانت مراكز
الاسلاميه في لندن توزع مئات كتب عن ديننا العظيم المسبب الارق لشلة لهذه 
في كل مكان ومحلات شفت محدش قال لي وحمله هذه مستمره
لاسابيع قدام... شكرا له على شحذه همم المسلمين في لندن
وذا المطلوب نستفيد من الاساءه مو نحولها
لمعركه بين رجال الامن والشعب


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا احب انوه ان مو كل الحكومات والمسؤلين زي بعض
في ناس عندها دم وتحترم نفسها والاخرين مو تعاند
على فاضي
في بريطانيا كانت وحده من قنواتهم بتعرض فلم عن الاسلام الاسبوع الماضي
مو طبعا زي ذا الفلم الغبي لكن فلم من وجهة نظر المعد مادري
الصحفي لكن المسلمين اعترضو عليه وارسلو لهم اميلات
ووقفت القناة عرض االفلم 
ذي ناس تعرف ان الفتنه اشد من القتل.. *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 سبتمبر 2012)

> ارهابينا ارجل منهم الواحد يسدح اسمه الثلاثي ويلا الحقوني يا قاتل يا مقتول




*ما عجبتني هاي منج هيفاء ...مهما كانوا، فالارهاب مرفوض شكلاً ومضموناً .....ولا تنسبي الشيء المو زين الكم "ارهابينا" تُنسب اليكم! معقول؟!*


----------



## غلبان (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*لول انا بدرس فى الازهر فى كلية الحضاره والتاريخ ...... احب اقول انى اعترض بشده عن قتل السفير واعترض بشده على اللى بيحصل فى السفاره من ضرب وشايف ان الموضوع فى جزء منه سياسى واحنا مش على درايه باللى بيحصل كويس المفروض نسكت لحد ما تبان الحقيقه بشكل كامل .

موريس صادق- زكريا بطرس - القس الامريكى اللى كان عاوز يحرق القران - منتج اسرائيلى - بعض الافراد اللى جاءت اسمهم فى الفيلم من مصر هنا 

انا طبعا كمسلم شايفك كمسيحى بالنسبه لى كافر وانت كمسيحى شايفنى بالنسبه ليك كافر 
انت مش هتتضر بحاجه لو انا مسلم موت كافر طالما نصحتنى .... وانا كمسلم مش هضر بحاجه لو انت موت كمسيحى طالما نصحتك ..... كل واحد فينا نفسه التانى يدخل فى دينه عشان هو نفسه يفيده بلاش نشتم فى بعض 


يا جماعه اقسم بالله احنا السكينه ..... اللى عند السفاره دول وبيضربوا ويخربوا شوية رعاع ( ادعوا الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنه ) (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوا بغير علم) 

هو ده اسلوب الدعوه اللى انا اتعلمته 

وانتم عندكم السيد المسيح قال ( احبوا اعدائكم )  اعتبرونا اعدائكم يا اخى وحبنا 

مش عاوزين ننجرف للفتنه اللى بتحصل فى البلد انا شايف بعض المسيحيين هنا عجبهم اوى الفيلم واللى يقولك ده من كتبكم لا يا مصرى كلامك مش صح ومش من كتبنا ولا كتبكم اللى بيحصل 

اتقوا الله فى مصر 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*يا اخى غلبان-- مين قال لك ان فى حد فرحان و عاجبو اوى الفلم!!!!*
* الى بيتكلم بيتكلم على رض الفعل الغاضب الارهابى المخرب!! نفديك بدمنا و دم و لادنا-- و فى النهايا الفدا تم بدم راجل ملهوش دعوه بيشتغل فى السفاره و خدم البلاد و الى كانو معاه!!!*
* و غير كدا الكل كان بيسئل إيه الاسائه الى فى الفلم بظبت لان اغلب الناس مشفتش الفلم اصلا-- لما يتقال حجات موجوده فى الكتب معلا فين الاسائه-- ممكن طبعا طريقه تكون مستفزه اصلا و ممكن فعلا يكونو استشهدو بكتب الشيعه مثل موضوع الحمار الى بيتكلم ده-- بس هما بالنسبه لهم الشيعه دول مسلمين بردو و لهم نفس الكتاب---*
* انا مش بقول انى موافقا على الفلم-- لا ابدا انا نفسى فى قانون دولى يجرم اى نوع من التعدى على اى عقيده او دين-- لانى لا اقبل هذا ابدا ابدا-- و لا اقتنع باسلوب الاستفزازى ده--*
* الى بيحصل فى البلد فعلا حبت رعاع-- بس مفيش حد فيهم مسيحى استشهد بأيه من كتابه و نزل يقتل او يجاهد!و فعلا الناس المتعلمه اغلبهم مبيعملوش حاجه-- المشكله فى الجهل و التخلف و غسيل المخ و شحن الكره----*
* كلامك:*



> *انا طبعا كمسلم شايفك كمسيحى بالنسبه لى كافر وانت كمسيحى شايفنى بالنسبه ليك كافر *



* هو ده الفرق بين ديننا و دينكم*
* انتم مكتوب عندكم اننا كفره و مشركين و فى نار جهنم و بنتشوى و نتقلب فى النار و مدى الحكم للبشر انهم يقتلو الكفره و اموالهم حلال و نسائهم حلال و دمهم حلال--*
* لكن فى ديننا لا يعطينا هذا الحق---- لان الحكم لله وحده لانه هو وحده العادل!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انا احب انوه ان مو كل الحكومات والمسؤلين زي بعض*





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *في ناس عندها دم وتحترم نفسها والاخرين مو تعاند*
> *على فاضي*
> *في بريطانيا كانت وحده من قنواتهم بتعرض فلم عن الاسلام الاسبوع الماضي*
> *مو طبعا زي ذا الفلم الغبي لكن فلم من وجهة نظر المعد مادري*
> ...


 
دى الناس المتحضره المتعلمه-- الى بتعرف كيف تعترض و تاخد حقوقهم-- للاسف الجهل عندنا كثير--
ياريت كل المسلمين يشوفو طريقت الاعتراض الى بتقولى عليها دى يا هايفا و يتصرفو كدا-- و فعلا فى تصرفو بكل ادب-- اعتقد هنا جاب صور على الاعتراض السلمى المحطرم-


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			ما عجبتني هاي منج هيفاء ...مهما كانوا، فالارهاب مرفوض شكلاً ومضموناً .....ولا تنسبي الشيء المو زين الكم "ارهابينا" تُنسب اليكم! معقول؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ياليل الناس الطيبه اللي مستقعده لي على الكلمه
ما انسب الارهاب لنفسنا
لكن في ناس مننا تقوم بذي الاعمال بدوافع كثيره ده ما ينفع ننكره
مو قصدي امجد الارهاب او اكون معاه بس قلت فيهم شجاعه يفصحو عن اسماءهم
مو زي اللي عمل ذا الفلم هو كمان ارهابي
بس جبان مخبي اسمه
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو
بالعكس هو ذا الشيئ مشترك ونتكلم واقعيا
هو انا كافره بدينك هذا واقع مافيه مجاملات
كوني كافره بدينك يوم القيامه لا انا ولا انتي لنا
نفس المصير ولان الله عادل لا يمكن يساوي بين
من قبلت فداءه وبين من تنكر انه اتصلب عشانها
والعكس صحيح عندي طبعا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 سبتمبر 2012)

> دى الناس المتحضره المتعلمه-- الى بتعرف كيف تعترض و تاخد حقوقهم-- للاسف الجهل عندا كثير--
> ياريت كل المسلمين يشوفو طريقت الاعتراض الى بتقولى عليها دى يا هايفا و يتصرفو كدا-- و فعلا فى تصرفو بكل ادب-- اعتقد هنا جاب صور على الاعتراض السلمى المحطرم-



هم عرفو عند من يعترضون جهه اعلاميه معروفه متحضره.. صناع ذا الفلم من هم عشان يعترضون عندهم؟ كلهم عدا المروجين عندهم اسماء مستعاره مجموعة همج جبناء حكومتهم تبرر لهم افعالهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> حبو
> بالعكس هو ذا الشيئ مشترك ونتكلم واقعيا
> هو انا كافره بدينك هذا واقع مافيه مجاملات
> كوني كافره بدينك يوم القيامه لا انا ولا انتي لنا
> ...


 ايوا يا هايفا بس ربى مدانيش فى دينى حق انى احكم على الكافر فى الارض هنا بالموت و اقتله بيدى و مبقاش قاتله-- و بيقا دمه حلال!! 
 مداش الحكم لى-- فهمانى؟ يعنى هو الى راح يحكم و ايه الكتاب المقدس بتقول من انت ايها البشر الى بتدين بشر مثلك و اوضح ان الرب وحده هو الى له حق الادانه و اوضح ان الى لم توصل لهم الرساله و الى لا يوجد لهم ناموس و الى عندهم ناموس مختلف ربنا  هيحاكمهم بالعدل-- 
 ربى عادل و ده الى بيخلينى انام و انا مرتاحه انه مش هيظلم اخوتى المسلمين الموئمنين الى عمرهم ما  ضرو حد و لاعمرهم ما اسائو لحد بالعكس كانو قلبهم كله حب و احترام و بيعملو خير و يساعدو الناس بدون ان ينظرو  لدينهم-- لن يظلم هئولاء ابدا--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هم عرفو عند من يعترضون جهه اعلاميه معروفه متحضره.. صناع ذا الفلم من هم عشان يعترضون عندهم؟ كلهم عدا المروجين عندهم اسماء مستعاره مجموعة همج جبناء حكومتهم تبرر لهم افعالهم


 
عندما بحثت الناس عن صناع الفلم عرفو اصلهم و فصلهم و عرفو من الممول و من الى مثل الدور و من و من---- المشكله ان محاولوش يعترضو بطريقه كويسه اصلا الاغلبيه راح فجر و راح قتل و راح تبول و راح حرق و المشكله ناس ملهمش دعوه بشىء!!
 يعنى لو العالم كدا هنبقا فى مدابح كل يوم--
 يعنى العمل الارهابى فى  الاقصر الى الارهابيين تحت اسم الدين راحو قتلو الاجانب فى معبد حتشبسوت هل سمعنا ان فى إطاليل وفى الملنيا و فى انجلترا و كل الدول الى سوياحها ماتو راحو السفاره المصريه و حرقو السفاره و هددو الموظفين و قتلو العاملين و مسكو  القران قدام السفارات و حرقوه و هددو بالتبول و ارهبو الناس و خربو الشوارع و اتشاكلو مع جيشهم و ضربو فى بعض و قتلو فى بعض و رشقو بعض !!!
 مسمعناااش كدا ليه!!
 المشكله ان فى فعلا ناس ارهابيه مجرمه بتفعل الخطاء و الى بيدفع الثمن الناس العزل الى ملهمش دعوه بشىء-


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش نحن نحكم من يروح النار ومن يروح الجنه
ما نتألى على الله هذه معاج فيها حق لكن الله هو خلق
النار وفي كلا الديانتين هو حدد من يدخلها بشكل عام
ونفس الفكره عندنا اللي ماوصلته رسالة الاسلام حكم
الله عند الله هذا شيئ مفروغ منه 

بالنسبه ان في ناس تحجج وتسوي اعمال همجيه باسم
الاعتراض معاج حق لكن ايش نسوي من وصلهم لذا
 يا حبيبتي تتكلمين عن تبول على جدران سفاره
في الجزائر اتوقع لو الصوره المنتشره صحيحه 
وهذه ارضهم يعني الحركه سخيفه مالها داعي
لكن شو رايج انهم يقلدون الامريكان اللي تبولو على جثث
في افغانستان.؟ سبحان الله مافيش تعميم عليهم وطول الوقت
التبرير شغال بعض الامريكان الفئه القليله القله القليله مش كلهم كده 
لكن نحن يتعمم علينا بالجمله طيب يمن ومصر وتونس عملو مظاهرات 
عنيفه وسالت دماء وباقي الغالبيه العظمى من دول الاسلاميه وش حصل فيها ؟ ولا شئ..
 مو من حق احد يعمم اذاً
الحكايه مش قصص ماخوذه من شيعه وسنه لا حبيبتي هذه اساءه مقصوده
 ماراح تفهمينها لانها ماتعني لك شئ انا شفته عشان عمرو اديب في القاهره 
اليوم قال فتنو عليه عشان يحذف وربي ما قدرت اكمل غير دقايق شئ مثثير للقرف 
عشان اقرب لج المثال الشخص المسيئ له مو مثل والدي مثلا بالنسبه لي
 هو اغلى من نفسي و
 من اللي خلفوني وطوايفي وعشيرتي وقبيلتي هو بكف والدنيا بكف بالظبط  هوكده
 لكل مسلم عشان كذا نستحمل كل شئ مقرف يتعمل فينا الا هو خط احمر عشان
 كذا تشوفين التهور اللي حاصل من البعض صدقيني ما ابرربالمره كل ذي الهمجيه
 الحاصله ولكن فقط اشرح لج مكانته عندنا
حتى نحن مات لنا ملايين باسم الحرب والحريه وما تظاهرنا وما عملنا شئ
على ايام ماكانو يذبحون ويحتلو ويمسحو بالارض شرف وكرامة البنات
مافي احد مزق كتاب المقدس مافي احد حرق لهم سفارات؟
من بدا بحرق الكتب المقدسه؟ من بدا برسيم الرسومات المسيئه؟ 
من بداء بكتابة القران على اجساد عاريه؟ من بدا انتاج الافلام؟
الاساءه ماتجر الا مثلها 
*


----------



## grges monir (15 سبتمبر 2012)

هناك  خيط رفيع جدا بين الاهانة والنقد
ان تنقد نقد بناء  فكر اى شخص او تعاليمة شىء مقبول
لكن ان اهين شخص مهما رايت من مساؤى لة فلا  يجوز وخصووصا ان كان هذا الشخص يعتقد بنبوتة ملايين البشر


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:



كاسر خاطري يا العطر قاعد تبرر وتحلل ل كيرلس ليش؟
ده على اساس ان حيفهمك مو قلت انه كان مؤيد للفلم قبل لاينزل؟



أنقر للتوسيع...



انا مفهمتش حاجة من بقية كلامك فمسحتو* *
بس انا فاهم لحد هنا

وهقولك انتي صح ، انا موافق الفيلم قبل ماينزل

بس اسئلتي مش عن الفيلم ، اسألتي عن ردود الافعال على الفيلم 
انتي بس لو بتلبسي نضارة فابأي نضفيها 
عشان تفهميني 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*


grges monir قال:



هناك  خيط رفيع جدا بين الاهانة والنقد
ان تنقد نقد بناء  فكر اى شخص او تعاليمة شىء مقبول
لكن ان اهين شخص مهما رايت من مساؤى لة فلا  يجوز وخصووصا ان كان هذا الشخص يعتقد بنبوتة ملايين البشر

أنقر للتوسيع...


نقد بناء ؟؟؟؟؟؟* *
انقد شخص مات  ، نقد بناء .؟؟؟

هبني فية اية وهو ميت ؟؟؟؟
انت بجد ضحكتني 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*


عطر الكلام قال:



			ان ن تعتبر الفلم تاريخيا انت حر  فاي شخص لم يدرس سيرة الرسول الحقيقية سيعتبر تلك الاحداث الموجودة في الفلو احداثا تاريخيا  وانت حر في معتقدك
لان كاتب سناريو الفلم تعمد وضع احداث لها اصل لكن عرضها بطريقة كاذبة

كالعراف الذي يخبرك بخبر صحيح ويتبعه بمائة كذبة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عطر الكلام قال:


> *
> 
> وان تعتبر محمد ليس رسول فهذا ايضا معتقدك وانت حر فيه* *
> 
> *


*

كل كلامك دة صح ، اني حر في معتقدي ، و اني حر اشوف الفيلم ازاي
لدرجة اني شكيت انك مش مسلمة 
بس للأسف شيوخك العظام مش بنفس التفكير دة !
شيوخك العظام كان رد فعلهم هو حرق الانجيل والدعوة لقتل الامريكان




عطر الكلام قال:



			- هو انا لما اعمل فيلم عن حياة شخص ، واربطه بنتائج تعاليمه لاتباعه ابأة بسيء له ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عطر الكلام قال:


> *
> 
> لما يكون الفلم يعرض الحقيقة فان الامر لايعتبر اسائة* *
> 
> ...


*


الفيلم عرض الغزوات واستباحة الغنائم ، وزيجات محمد ، ومنهم زيجة عائشة وهي طفلة 
فين عدم الحقيقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لكن حين يكون هدف الفلم التشوية وتعمد الاستهزاء فالامر يختلف




عطر الكلام قال:



			ورسولنا لم يدعوا للارهاب والقتل  ولم يعلم اصحابه  واتباعه الا الخير ومافيه منفعة لهم ولغيرهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عطر الكلام قال:


> *
> 
> *


*


*[B 


عطر الكلام قال:


> ولكن لو ان مسلما اخطا او مسلمون اخطاوا فليس معنى هذا انهم اتبعوا تعاليمه بل العكس
> 
> ولو عمل كل المسلمين بسنة نبيهم  الصحيحة لما رايت اي عمل تخريبي او ماشابه


[/B] *

اذا كلامك دة معناه ان الشيخ اسامة بن لادن مش مسلم ؟ ورايح النار ؟؟؟
لأنه مش مسلم حقيقي ؟
كلامك دة معناه ان اي حد من اللي بينفذ عمليات قتل او عمليات انتحارية دة مش مسلم ؟

اعتقد كدة انك كفرتي بمفهوم " الجهاد في سبيل الله "
وعليكي دلوقتي التراجع قبل تنفيذ حد الردة في حضرتك وقتك .




عطر الكلام قال:



			- هو انا لما اجيب تفجيرات 11 سبتمبر و شيخ بيطلع سيف ف الجامع ، ابأة بسيء !؟ بسيء لمين !؟؟؟؟ هو مش دة حصل ؟.

انا اعتبر تفجير مكان للعزل عملا ارهابيا ولاتنطبق عليه شروط ولا اسباب القتال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عطر الكلام قال:


> *
> 
> وفي الامر اسائة للاسلام والمسلمين انفسهم* *
> 
> ورسولنا ماكان ليرضى على هكذا فعل  ولم يدعوا لمثل تلك الافعال*


 *

عظيم
اذا " الشيخ الجليل اسامة بن لادن " الى مزبلة التاريخ ، والجحيم !




* *


عطر الكلام قال:



			- الاخ المسلم ، حسيت شوية باللي بنحسو احنا ، لما بنسمع فضيلة الشيخ وجدي غنيم وهو بيقول علينا ش***** و انجاس ؟! او وكتابك بيقول عليا كفروا من قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثة ؟

كما اننا نشعر بالغيظ حين تسبوننا او تسبونا رسولنا وانا لا اقصد الكل وانما القليل منكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عطر الكلام قال:


> *
> 
> فمن حقكم الغضب من تصرف شيخ من شيوخنا* *
> 
> *


*

احييكي ! ، 
بس عندي سؤال ، مش مكسوفة من نفسك وانتي بتقولي شيوخكم بيسبونا !!!!
شيوخ يسبوا !؟




عطر الكلام قال:



			- الاخ المسلم ، وسؤال مهم ، هو مش دي سيرة " محمد " أصلا؟ ، هما مش بيقولو كل اناء ينضح بما فيه ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عطر الكلام قال:


> *
> يعني قولي كدة لو انت حبيت تعمل فيلم عن البابا شنودة ، هيطلع مسيء ولا لا !؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> الجواب ليست تلك سيرة الرسول الصحيحة اطلاقا* *
> ...


*


انصحك بمراجعة الاحاديث ، والغزوات ، والسبايا والغنائم والزيجات وعائشة ...





عطر الكلام قال:



			بالنسبة لو انا حبيت اعمل فلم للبابا شنودة  

ساعرض شخصيته بموضوعية  فالكذب لايجوز
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عطر الكلام قال:


> *
> 
> ساعرضه بحسب مايراه المسيحييون  فيه * *
> 
> ...


*


كلام مسترسل جميل
لكن مجاوبتيش على سؤالي
لو عملتي فيلم للبابا شنودة ، تفتكري هيبأة فيلم مسيء ؟؟؟؟
سيبك من انك مسلمة او يهودية او بهائية
انتي مخرجة دلوقتي وهتعملي فيلم يحكي قصة حياة البابا شنودة
تقدري تقوليلي هتطلعي عنو مثلا انو قتل ؟
او اتجوز بنت 9 سنوات ؟
او دعا الناس لغزوات وان يكون الدين كله لله ؟

سؤالي واضح !؟




عطر الكلام قال:



			وانا لن اتكلم عن الامور التلى ذكرتها من غزوات وووو

لان اجاباتي لن يكون لها صدى وستكذب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عطر الكلام قال:


> *
> 
> انا ارجوا منك ان تقرا سيرة الرسول لتحكم على ماحدث بموضوعية قبل ان تتهمه بما لم يامر به * *
> 
> ...


*


قريتها كتير
ودة اللي مخليني مستغرب من رد فعل المسلمين عن الفيلم
راجل قال اقتلوا ف غزوات وخدوا غنايم وسبايا
بتاع الفيلم قال كدة
زعلانين لية انتوا ؟؟؟
غريبة اوي !


* *


عطر الكلام قال:



			- الأخ المسلم ، قولي اية ذنب السفير الأمريكي اللي اتقتل ؟

لا ذنب له وقتله جريمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عطر الكلام قال:


> *
> 
> 
> *


 *

احييكي
ولكن للأسف تمثلين قلة قليلة من المسلمين !

وسؤال ايضا
انتي مش مؤمنة بدة : " فداك ابي و امي يا رسول الله " ؟ 



* *


عطر الكلام قال:



			مالها امريكا كلها بالموضوع ؟
بتسبوا 225 مليون امريكي عشان 40 واحد ؟

لايحق للمسلم ان يشتم شعبا بذنب زمرة قليلة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عطر الكلام قال:


> *
> *


 *

احييكي ولكن للاسف برضو تمثلي قلة قليلة !





*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*تم حذف بعض المشاركات وتعديل مشاركات اخرى
ممنوع وضع اى ايات قرأنيه فى القسم العام ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*بعد ان رأيت الفيلم أقدر أقول أنه هبل × هبل .... منتجينه اعوان شياطين اثاروا مشاكل لا حصر لها ولم يحقق الفيلم اى هدف .... هناك فرق بين النقد والسفالة ..... والفيلم عبارة عن مسلسل من السفالة

تسجيل خروج*


----------



## grges monir (15 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> نقد بناء ؟؟؟؟؟؟* *
> انقد شخص مات  ، نقد بناء .؟؟؟
> ...


فى البداية مبسوط انى خليتك ضحكت كيرلس
نيجى بقى لموضوعنا
ببساطة كدة انت عندما تنقد شخص
هل تنقض شخص ام فكرة ؟؟؟
الشخص يموت ولكن الفكرة لاتموت وخصوصا اذا لاقت رواج وقبول   بين الافراد والا من خلال كلامك بموت الشخص ينتهى فكرة ولكننا نرى بعد 14 قرن من وفاة رسول الاسلام ان لدية اتباع تتعدى المليار  كيرلس ام انا مخطىء ؟؟؟
ما اقصدة انك عندما تنقد فكر شخص بطريقة منطقية  تبين اين الخلل واين يجب ان يكون الصواب تكون هنا البداية  للشخص فىمراجعة افكارة او ما يسمى فى علم الاجتماع  تغيير اتجاة وهو صعب جدا على فكرة   ويحتاج لوقت  ولمجهود لكن ان يكون النقد سلبى بالا هانة والاستهزاء فلة رد فعل عكسى تماما  ومن هذة رودد الافعال ما نراة حاليا من احتجاجات


----------



## rana1981 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

هلا انا ضد اهانة حدا بس بصراحة هاد الشي حقيقي يعني محمد هيك كان فليش هني مزعوجين من الحقيقة
وتانيا الشي يلي عم بيصير عنا مو هيك قتل للناس ..يعني استباحة القتل والاغتصاب ...وبقولوا الله اكبر وهني عم يذبحوا وهني عم يغتصبوا الفتيات وكله تحت اسم الاسلام ...فليش انزعجوا يعني ...
انا شايفة الفيلم كتير حقيقي واذا بدكن شوفوا الشيوخة كيف كل ما اجا عبالن شي بطلعوا فتوى حتى يعملوا الشي يلي بريحين هني......وبتلاقوا ناس عم تدبح غيرها وبقولوا حسب الشريعة الاسلامية ...مع كلمة الله اكبر....حتى هلا تصرفاتن بالهجوم على السفارات وقتل الناس شو بيعني هاد ....هيك لازم الشخص يتصرف اما القران هيك قايلن
او بتلاقي ناس عم تسرق من السفارات...هلا هدول ناس مستائين من الفيلم بالعكس عم يثبتولنا انه الفيلم صح 100 % وهني هيك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*


rana1981 قال:



هلا انا ضد اهانة حدا بس بصراحة هاد الشي حقيقي يعني محمد هيك كان فليش هني مزعوجين من الحقيقة
وتانيا الشي يلي عم بيصير عنا مو هيك قتل للناس ..يعني استباحة القتل والاغتصاب ...وبقولوا الله اكبر وهني عم يذبحوا وهني عم يغتصبوا الفتيات وكله تحت اسم الاسلام ...فليش انزعجوا يعني ...
انا شايفة الفيلم كتير حقيقي واذا بدكن شوفوا الشيوخة كيف كل ما اجا عبالن شي بطلعوا فتوى حتى يعملوا الشي يلي بريحين هني......وبتلاقوا ناس عم تدبح غيرها وبقولوا حسب الشريعة الاسلامية ...مع كلمة الله اكبر....حتى هلا تصرفاتن بالهجوم على السفارات وقتل الناس شو بيعني هاد ....هيك لازم الشخص يتصرف اما القران هيك قايلن
او بتلاقي ناس عم تسرق من السفارات...هلا هدول ناس مستائين من الفيلم بالعكس عم يثبتولنا انه الفيلم صح 100 % وهني هيك

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخييييييييييييييييييييييييرا لقيت حد فهم انا بحكي ف اية *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*


grges monir قال:




فى البداية مبسوط انى خليتك ضحكت كيرلس
نيجى بقى لموضوعنا
ببساطة كدة انت عندما تنقد شخص
هل تنقض شخص ام فكرة ؟؟؟
الشخص يموت ولكن الفكرة لاتموت وخصوصا اذا لاقت رواج وقبول   بين الافراد والا من خلال كلامك بموت الشخص ينتهى فكرة ولكننا نرى بعد 14 قرن من وفاة رسول الاسلام ان لدية اتباع تتعدى المليار  كيرلس ام انا مخطىء ؟؟؟
ما اقصدة انك عندما تنقد فكر شخص بطريقة منطقية  تبين اين الخلل واين يجب ان يكون الصواب تكون هنا البداية  للشخص فىمراجعة افكارة او ما يسمى فى علم الاجتماع  تغيير اتجاة وهو صعب جدا على فكرة   ويحتاج لوقت  ولمجهود لكن ان يكون النقد سلبى بالا هانة والاستهزاء فلة رد فعل عكسى تماما  ومن هذة رودد الافعال ما نراة حاليا من احتجاجات

أنقر للتوسيع...



بص اي شيء منطقي متحطوش في حساباتك وانت بتتعامل مع حد مسلم* *
المسلم لو عنده منطقية هيكفر بمعتقده بدون تفكير


انا سؤالي بسيط وواضح

انت شايف ان الفيلم جايب حاجات مش حقيقية ؟
جاوب دة بس ،
لو شايفو افترا ع محمد ، فمعاك حق
لو دة اللي كان بيحصل ، بس انت شايف انهم اوفر او زيادة شوية ، فانا تخيلي انهم عاملين فيلم محترم شوية !

بالعقل يعني محمد مكنش بيبكي وهو بيقتل كافر ف غزوة
ولا اية ؟
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*







قالك بطريقة انسانية 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 سبتمبر 2012)

تكبير يا اخوووووة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*





رد البنت المسلمة المحجبة على ماحدث 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*كيرو انا مقريتش الموضوع كله 
بس لو افترضنا افتراض جدلى ان الفيلم تاريخيًا صح .. هل حد من منتجيه يرضى اجيب تاريخ حياته بكل قذارته و اعمله فى فيلم و أروج مصايبه ؟؟

هل المنتج بتاع الفيلم يرضى لو انا عرفت انه كان زانى ولا بيمارس عادات شبابية ولا حشاش ولا اى مصيبة .. اعرضها فى فيلم و اشهر بيه ؟؟

هل انت ترضى لو حد عرف اى حاجة وحشة عنك ينشرها و كل الناس تتفرج عليها ؟ 

محدش يرضى بالموضوع دة حتى لو حقيقى .. تخيل بقا اما تقول كدة على واحد مليار بنى ادم بيعتبرو ربنا فوق و هو على الارض و رابطين اسمه باسم معتقدهم الدينى ! دة تهريج و قلة أدب .. انت بتجرح ناس فى اعز حاجة عندهم اكتر من شرفهم هما شخصيًا ..

و بعدين طول عمرهم بيشتمو سيدنا البابا بدون سبب تخيل اما نديهم سبب منطقى يشتمو اهالينا بيه و يقولو دفاع عن النفس ! و يقولو ماهما اللى بدأو و العين بالعين و السن بالسن ! 

وهل انك تقول الاسلام غلط يثبت صحة المسيحية ؟؟ يعنى هل دة تبشير ولا هيرجع على المسيحية باى شكل عدل ؟ لا خالص .. قابل بقا الشتيمة و قلة الادب علينا للصبح .*


----------



## Anas2 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع.. وفعلا هذه حقيقة الإسلام فلما "الزعل" بل هم أثبتو حقيقة الفيلم بما فعلوه من حرق وتدمير وقتل... 

لفت إنتباهي رد:


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> هل انت ترضى لو حد عرف اى حاجة وحشة عنك ينشرها و كل الناس تتفرج عليها ؟
> *


لو كان يدعي أنه رسول وأتى بديانة من الله طبعا برضاه أو غيره وجب عمل فيلم عن حياته يظهر حقيقته لناس.. بسبب محمد حصل مجازر وسفك دماء وإرهاب وتخلف لا حدود لهم يجب أن نظهر حقيقته للعامة البسطاء الجهلة الذين يتبعونه لأن خطورة الإسلام تتجلى في كونه دين يتدخل في كل شيء حتى السياسة دين يلتف على حياة المرء فيفسد حياة من لا يتقبله .. إخفاء الحقائق عن الناس ليس خيار جيد...


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*العودة مضطرا ......

التيار الإسلامى المتمثل فى الأخوان المسلمين والسلفيين وباقى الأحزاب الدينية هم من روجوا لهذا الفيلم التافة فى هذا التوقيت لضمان تصوييت المصريين, وهم أغلبية, لصالح الدستور الإسلامى, لنصرة دين الله والغلبة على الكافرين ....... 

وليكمل المشجعون تصفيقهم .......*


----------



## سانتي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*عموماً صدمتني ردود أفعالكم....
لا أفهم هل نحن اخوة؟؟ هل نحنُ اعداء؟؟ ماذا!!!!!!!
لن أُطيل:
الآنسة التي انزلت الموضوع:

نحنُ لم نسيء لعيسى ابن مريم - عليه السلام - ولا لموسى - عليه السلام - لأننا نحترمُ كلَ الأنبياء...
الفلم ليسَ فيهِ أي دليل عن أنَ نبينا كانَ كذلك...
كانَ رحيماً طيباً لا يغتصبُ النساء بل يمشي بالضوابط...
وبالنسبة لتفجيرات 11سبتمبر... فما الشاهد وما الدليل على أنَ أُسامة بن لادن هوَ من فعلَ ذلك؟؟
تقليد اعمى.. كلام بدون أدلة... كفى بحقِ ربِ السماء...
نحنُ أيضاً تألمنا لهذِهِ التفجيرات... نحنُ لا نرضى كذلك... ليسَ بن لادن فاعلها فاطمئني...
بالنسبة للإسائة للبابا ولا أعلم ماذا .. فنحنُ ليسَ من ديننا الاساءة لباقي الأديان....

واما بالنسبة للغخوة المسيحين:
فشاكرون لردودكم... هه... مالنا غيرك يا الله....

الفلم كله من أُصوله وجذوره فتنه.. يعني شخص بتاع أفلام اباحية ماذا تتوقعونَ منه...

بالنسبة لي...

لن أتحدث كثيراً ... بل سأترك للأفعال الكلام...

دمتم بود...​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاخت هيفاء بعتذرلك شخصيا عن الكلمه اللى ضايقتك ولقد قمت بحذف المشاركه المسيئه
بس من فضلك لما تكون فى مشاركه  أو كلمه بذيئه من هذاا النوع بلغى الاداره عنها لحذفها دون اعادة استخدامها ضد قائلها
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:



كيرو انا مقريتش الموضوع كله 


أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب امال بتردي ع مين يا شقاوة * *
اقري الموضوع كلو ، عشان تعرفي اني مبتكلمش عن الفيلم
انا بتكلم عن رد فعل المسلم من خلال اسئلة ، لو عندك اجابات عليها جاوبيني يمكن نقتنع سوا

وبعدين ابأي اقري الموضوع كلو
عشان اقرا ردك كلو 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*يا جماعة
الناس اللي بكلمني انا كأني اللي عامل الفيلم 
هههههههه ، مش انا اللي عملتو بأمانة
مش كيرلس ، دول ناس ف امريكا

الناس اللي فاكرة اني بصحى الصبح اغسل وشي وافضل اصصصصصصصصصقف فرحة بالفيلم
ههههههه ، مش بصقف بامانة
مش بصقف

كل الموضوع بس عن رد فعل المسلم ع الفيلم
رد فعل المسلم اللي جه ف قتل السفير
وحرق اعلام امريكا وسفارتها وسبها
وحرق الانجيل وتقطيعوا
والدعوة لقتل الامريكان
عشان كم امريكي عملوا فيلم 

ودة مش من مسلم ولا بلطجي !
دة من شيوخ
اللي قطع الانجيل شيخ
اللي دعا للقتل شيخ

ــ

رسالة للاخوة المسيحين ،
انتوا موافقين ع تقطيع الانجيل والتبول عليه ف الشوارع ؟
دة مش فعل بذيء ؟
الاستاذة دونا
التبول على الكتاب المقدس ف الشارع دة مش فعل بذيء ؟
وكلمة " حيوان " اللي انا قولتها ع نفسي ، هي اللي بذيئة ومسيئة و و و و و ؟؟؟؟

ــ

ياريت اكون اتفهمت
اعيد تاني عشان اقتبس الكلام دة ف اي رد : 

مش انا اللي عملت الفيلم
انا مش بصقف على الفيلم ولا فرحان بية
انا مش بهلل وماشي اطبل للفيلم
انا مش بتكلم عن الفيلم اصلا

انا بتكلم عن رد فعل المسلم على الفيلم
وسألت اسألة عن كدة ...

وبس كدة :d

*


----------



## سانتي (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *يا جماعة
> الناس اللي بكلمني انا كأني اللي عامل الفيلم
> هههههههه ، مش انا اللي عملتو بأمانة
> مش كيرلس ، دول ناس ف امريكا
> ...



*في الرد على آخر عباراتِك...
مو معقول يعني ناس بتشتم نبيك وبتحكي أُمور مو صح عنه.. نروح نحنا نضحك وننبسط وما نعمل شي...
عموماً:
برأيي...
المسلمون للآن لم يفعلوا شيئاً...
كما قلت سابِقاً نحنُ نبحث عن الأفعال لا الأقوال...​*


----------

